# CCW, law, holster n other questions??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
I passed everything and got my certificate for my CCW permit.:smt023

My worry is this. I got into a scuffle doing security about 2 years ago which ended up in a Disorderly conduct. I was told that it could stop me from getting my permit?? Anyone ever have any similar issues? Its Ohio by the way.

Also. Whats a good concealment holster for a large (well fat) guy with a 45 caliber Taurus and a small compact lazerlight? Tnx, HG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It shouldn't stop you as long as it was not classified as a felony or assault. Disorderly has a wide range of usage by the court system. If you paid a fine and no probation you should be good to go. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you already have your CCW permit I would expect your question/worry is answered.

I use a Don Hume 721 OT Outside the waist band. They make good holsters for reasonable prices.

http://www.donhume.com/Products/Pro...ctedWeapon=Ruger+GP-100&SelectedChartNumber=7

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> If you already have your CCW permit I would expect your question/worry is answered.


I think he got his certificate, not his permit. I'm going out on the ledge and assuming it's like here in NC where you take the class, pass the test, get the certificate to prove you've taken and passed the class, and then turn that in along with your application and wait. And wait. And wait.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Todd said:


> I think he got his certificate, not his permit. I'm going out on the ledge and assuming it's like here in NC where you take the class, pass the test, get the certificate to prove you've taken and passed the class, and then turn that in along with your application and wait. And wait. And wait.


That's what I got out of his post. I think I would of checked out his question BEFORE jumping through the hoops....


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd look at Andrews Leather's holsters.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

AZ Outlaws said:


> That's what I got out of his post. I think I would of checked out his question BEFORE jumping through the hoops....


Gee, I think I pulled something. I guess I should quit jumping.

I give answers as I see them. If you don't like them thats ok too.

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Gee, I think I pulled something. I guess I should quit jumping.
> 
> I give answers as I see them. If you don't like them thats ok too.
> 
> :smt1099


I think AZ was saying that hemmiegremmie should have checked out the answer to his question before he jumped through all the hoops to apply for his CCW.

No need to thank me for the interpretation service, the bill's in the mail. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Ohio may stiff you because their CCW law is still new. I remember, last I was there to visit, seeing signs at many businesses that discourage you from carrying a concealed weapon onto their property. Places that when in someplace such as FL or TX wouldn't be an issue at all.

Anyhow good luck, but since their CCW law is kind of new from what I understand I would not be too surprised if they tried to give you a hard time.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> I think AZ was saying that hemmiegremmie should have checked out the answer to his question before he jumped through all the hoops to apply for his CCW.
> 
> No need to thank me for the interpretation service, the bill's in the mail. :mrgreen:


Thanks for the assist. The check is being printed as I write this. :mrgreen:

I'm a cranky oldfart at times Todd but that's ok to. You already know that didn't you. :buttkick:

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Thanks for the assist. The check is being printed as I write this. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm a cranky oldfart at times Todd but that's ok to. You already know that didn't you. :buttkick:
> 
> ...


Hope it's a bank check.

I was well aware of your penchant for crankiness. :smt033


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd said:


> I think he got his certificate, not his permit. I'm going out on the ledge and assuming it's like here in NC where you take the class, pass the test, get the certificate to prove you've taken and passed the class, and then turn that in along with your application and wait. And wait. And wait.


and wait and wait and wait :smt022

hemmigremmie
Being as you're a BIG DUDE should make it a bit easier to stash a larger gun on your person. If you got some long and fairly baggy tee shirts that Don Dume 721 belt holster that TOF was talking about will make that 45 just about disapear. You could also use an IWB type pretty comfortablely. You just got to think a bit diffrent about the way you dress around the gun it self.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

AZ Outlaws said:


> That's what I got out of his post. I think I would of checked out his question BEFORE jumping through the hoops....





TOF said:


> Gee, I think I pulled something. I guess I should quit jumping.
> 
> I give answers as I see them. If you don't like them thats ok too.
> 
> :smt1099


I was trying to say, if I was the poster and had that question, I would have checked out my concern before going for a CCW. I made no reference to your post.

LOL I'll try to be more clear the next time I post so you won't get all cranked up. Take a nice pill, it'll do wonders for you and you might live longer.... :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

AZ Outlaws said:


> I was trying to say, if I was the poster and had that question, I would have checked out my concern before going for a CCW. I made no reference to your post.
> 
> LOL I'll try to be more clear the next time I post so you won't get all cranked up. Take a nice pill, it'll do wonders for you and you might live longer.... :smt023


If I live too long I'll run out of retirement funds. :smt076
I will try not to be so cranky though. :buttkick:

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> I will try not to be so cranky though. :buttkick:


Cranky fits you and you're too old to change. Plus, you'd have to have a new screen name like HOF (Happy Old Fart). :mrgreen:


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

AZ Outlaws said:


> That's what I got out of his post. I think I would of checked out his question BEFORE jumping through the hoops....


I did check before I signed up, but I was only told before hand that you couldnt have a felony. No one ever until way into the class that a disorderly could keep you out and by then we had already taken the test and was heading twords the shooting range.
I dont go into things half cocked, but I think the class instructors should be more clear from the start. Hg


----------

